# Is there a real estate bubble in Mexico ?



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

We are entertaining the idea of moving from the mountains to the beach. We have a couple real estate outfits coming by this week to get a true feel for the market, what we could expect to get for our house, how long will it take to sell etc. A lot of the reasons for our buying where we did, nearly a decade ago now, are no longer valid. We could stay here forever, but why not make a change now while we still can. 

Before we moved here, we spent many years vacationing along Mexico's coasts searching for our retirement spot. We ruled out a lot of areas then, I doubt our opinions would be much different today. I have put in some time searching the internet for new possibilities but I am amazed how expensive coastal area real estate is in Mexico. Is it that all the baby boomers have come of age and converting their US real estate for Mexican real estate ? 

We have kind of ruled out PV, PDC, Tulum and south, all of Baja, Manzanilla, anything along the Gulf of Mexico. Looks like maybe Mazatlan and north or Ixtapa and south. But man, I think it might be cheaper to find a nice sleepy spot along the west coast of Florida than here in Mexico (not that we would entertain that idea). 

We came from Florida and lived through the housing crisis. Could Mexico be in a (coastal) housing bubble ?


----------

